# Prompt window in Java?



## Krapfen (31. Aug 2007)

Hi there,

Does anybody know if there's a kind of prompt window in Java like the one which is available for JavaScript? I don't want to write a new window. I guess there must be something like this which is already included in java.

Thanks in advance
Krapfen


----------



## Ariol (31. Aug 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/dialog.html


----------



## Ariol (31. Aug 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/dialog.html


----------



## Krapfen (31. Aug 2007)

Thanks


----------

